# Et pour Vous c'est quoi le bonheur ?



## macinside (4 Avril 2009)

Moi je l'ai trouver il y a peu et vous ?



macinside a dit:


> a tiens j'ai decouvers aussi le bonheur hier soir
> 
> C'est d'avoir le cul dans un bon fauteuil au coin d'un feu, une biere a la main et regarder les etoiles pour chercher la croix du sud et voir la voie lactee :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2009)

Mes moments de bonheur sont ceux où je suis cool avec un petit verre de bon vin à la main en regardant un bon film.

Passer une bonne soirée entre amis est aussi un moment de bonheur.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (4 Avril 2009)

Mon petit frère a dit:
			
		

> Les moments de sérénité dans le calme et la sagesse.




Ou pas.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Avril 2009)

Perso ; je cherche encore...

Mais je crois que pour Jipé, c'est de "s'en prendre un bien dodu dans l'oignon"...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2009)

Le bonheur c'est fait pour les autres, je me contente de l'ataraxie paroxystique.


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Avril 2009)

Le bonheur est un monde entièrement soumis à ma toute puissance... mais c'est en cours...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Avril 2009)

J'en sais rien, mais ce genre de post me fait en tout cas bien marrer. 




PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Perso ; je cherche encore...
> 
> Mais je crois que pour Jipé, c'est de "s'en prendre un bien dodu dans l'oignon"...


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Avril 2009)

Espérer.

Ce bon vieux Jean-Jacques l'a dit: "_On jouit moins de ce qu'on obtient que de ce qu'on espère et l'on est heureux qu'avant d'être heureux_".


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2009)

Arrêtez d'écrire des trucs que vous ne comprenez pas !! Bande de sous produits !!! C'est pénible au bout d'un moment !!!


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Avril 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Arrêtez d'écrire des trucs que vous ne comprenez pas !! Bande de sous produits !!! C'est pénible au bout d'un moment !!!



Tu sais, si tu ne comprends pas, c'est pas grave... 
On peut en parler, si tu veux... On va t'aider...


----------



## Baracca (5 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]wa7vGFLSu6M[/YOUTUBE]

C'est pas lui qui pourra donner une réponse 

amis de la philo, c'est pas ici


----------



## elKBron (5 Avril 2009)

"le bonheur, c'est simple comme un coup de pine" Les Nuls

je suis fan des nuls


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2009)

elKBron a dit:


> "le bonheur, c'est simple comme un coup de pine" Les Nuls
> 
> je suis fan des nuls



Deviens toi même... souvent c'est navrant, mais tu vas gagner tu temps...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h42 ----------




julrou 15 a dit:


> Tu sais, si tu ne comprends pas, c'est pas grave...
> On peut en parler, si tu veux... On va t'aider...



Meuh oui...vaaaaaaaazzzzzyyyyy  !! Tu es déjà vêtu pour l'hivers prochain et le suivant... la honte à coté c'est rien....


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2009)

Une jolie petite maison, une cave bien remplie de bourgognes et de bières belges, une femme avec laquelle je fusionne corps et âme, des amis, un cadre sauvage, du bois à couper, des instruments de musique, un peu de famille parfois, de la bonne bouffe que je ferais, un bon boulot, un potager, un mac et une connexion internet... sur ce dernier point je pourrais faire sans aussi mais si je dois choisir, je prends avec, histoire de télécharger comme un porc de la culture à pas cher et d'écrire et encore écrire.


----------



## WebOliver (5 Avril 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Une jolie petite maison, une cave bien remplie de bourgognes et de bières belges, une femme avec laquelle je fusionne corps et âme, des amis, un cadre sauvage, du bois à couper, des instruments de musique, un peu de famille parfois, de la bonne bouffe que je ferais, un bon boulot, un potager, un mac et une connexion internet... sur ce dernier point je pourrais faire sans aussi mais si je dois choisir, je prends avec, histoire de télécharger comme un porc de la culture à pas cher et d'écrire et encore écrire.



Mais mais mais, ton maître à penser ne serait-il pas Charles Ingalls?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (6 Avril 2009)

Me réveiller chaque jour... Quand je n'aurai plus ce petit bonheur, je n'en aurai plus d'autres.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Me réveiller chaque jour... Quand je n'aurai plus ce petit bonheur, je n'en aurai plus d'autres.



Ça te suffit ? Même dans des moments durs ?


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Mais mais mais, ton maître à penser ne serait-il pas Charles Ingalls?



J'ai vu tous les épisodes


----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Perso ; je cherche encore...
> 
> Mais je crois que pour Jipé, c'est de "s'en prendre un bien dodu dans l'oignon"...


tssstss tu me déçois, je croyais que tu me connaissais mieux que ça. 
Nan, c'est *EN FOURRER *un bien dodu dans l'oignon!


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> tssstss tu me déçois, je croyais que tu me connaissais mieux que ça.
> Nan, c'est *EN FOURRER *un bien dodu dans l'oignon!



Résumons.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (6 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ça te suffit ? Même dans des moments durs ?



Il a fallu composer à une époque mais c'est du passé...


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Me réveiller chaque jour... Quand je n'aurai plus ce petit bonheur, je n'en aurai plus d'autres.



Putain c'est le plus dur pourtant :hein:


----------



## BS0D (6 Avril 2009)

Une fille qui me fait le petit déj' sans poser de question et sans m'adresser la parole le matin ... 
(j'aime pas parler le matin )


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Avril 2009)

BS0D a dit:


> Une fille qui me fait le petit déj' sans poser de question et sans m'adresser la parole le matin ...
> (j'aime pas parler le matin )



Une serveuse de MacDo ?


----------



## BS0D (6 Avril 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Une serveuse de MacDo ?



Nan sûrement pas, 90% d'entre elles parlent trop


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2009)

BS0D a dit:


> Une fille qui me fait le petit déj' sans poser de question et sans m'adresser la parole le matin ...
> (j'aime pas parler le matin )




Genre 3 croissants, un café et une pipe, ah bah bravo


----------



## BS0D (6 Avril 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Genre 3 croissants, un café et une pipe, ah bah bravo



Nan c'est pas ça, jmai mal essprimé :rateau:

C'est la partie "pas parler le matin" qu'il faut retenir, j'ai parlé du petit déj' comme j'aurais pu dire n'importe quoi, surtout qu'en général c'est moi qui le fais ... 
(et la pipe je préfère le soir :love


----------



## JPTK (7 Avril 2009)

BS0D a dit:


> (et la pipe je préfère le soir :love



Pareil, bien tassée, auprès du feu.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2009)

Je préfère sous la table c'est plus discret .


----------



## skmonia (7 Avril 2009)

une femme avec laquelle je fusionne corps et âme, des amis, un cadre sauvage, du bois à couper, des instruments de musique, un peu de famille parfois, de la bonne bouffe que je ferais, un bon boulot, un potager, un mac et une connexion internet.


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Avril 2009)

Sinon, on peut aussi envisager une bonne relation sexuelle, dégradante au possible, pour ma partenaire... ça c'est bon... on en revient jamais de ces trucs là...


----------



## JPTK (7 Avril 2009)

skmonia a dit:


> une femme avec laquelle je fusionne corps et âme, des amis, un cadre sauvage, du bois à couper, des instruments de musique, un peu de famille parfois, de la bonne bouffe que je ferais, un bon boulot, un potager, un mac et une connexion internet.



Oh que de similitudes...


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Avril 2009)

Le bonheur c'est de ne pas avoir à lire des fils à la c0n ici


----------



## vleroy (7 Avril 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Le bonheur c'est de ne pas avoir à lire des fils à la c0n ici



tu veux être au chômage?


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Avril 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Le bonheur c'est de ne pas avoir à lire des fils à la c0n ici



Toi Jeanne d'arc...

Moi très proche des anglais...

Tu la sens ?


----------



## vleroy (7 Avril 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Sinon, on peut aussi envisager une bonne relation sexuelle, dégradante au possible, pour ma partenaire... ça c'est bon... on en revient jamais de ces trucs là...





sonnyboy a dit:


> Toi Jeanne d'arc...
> Moi très proche des anglais...
> Tu la sens ?



ah oui ça doit être historique en plus pour t'exciter, avec déguisement et tout le toutim?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2009)

skmonia a dit:


> une femme avec laquelle je fusionne corps et âme,


Tu aimes lire des Barbara Cartland ?
Hein ?
Oui, hein ?



skmonia a dit:


> un cadre sauvage,


Va bosser chez Accenture, y en a plein à ce qu'il paraît.



skmonia a dit:


> un peu de famille


Un peu... Mais tout un être en entier ou même pas ?
Quel morceau ?
Et trois doigts de Papy dans la soupe, trois !



skmonia a dit:


> un bon boulot,


Ah...
Oublie Accenture, alors.



skmonia a dit:


> un potager, un mac et une connexion internet.


Ouais, ouais.
Pour te tripoter la courgette devant des sites pour adultes, on devine.

T'as oublié le Larzac, les chèvres et le oinj.


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Avril 2009)

être encore vivant.


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Moi je l'ai trouver il y a peu et vous ?



Vous connaissez l'histoire du  chat de Schrödinger ?


----------



## Bassman (8 Avril 2009)

Ah la bonne physique quantique :sleep:


----------



## Romuald (8 Avril 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Vous connaissez l'histoire du  chat de Schrödinger ?



Il est heureux de n'être ni vivant ni mort ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2009)

Plus facile que la philosophie kantique. Pour cette dernière, je me plank systhèmatiquement.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Avril 2009)

J'ai trouvé le bonheur ce matin, dans ma boite à mp. 
C'est avec grand plaisir que je le partage avec vous. 




			
				B*****n a dit:
			
		

> PonkHead a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gKatarn (8 Avril 2009)

*B*****n* ou *B*****u* ?  

En tous cas, tes vraiment un nioube du mulot


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Avril 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> *B*****n* ou *B*****u* ?
> 
> En tous cas, tes vraiment un nioube du mulot


Ce sont les mêmes. L'auteur s'est  juste donné un petit nom dans le mp. 

Je te donne un exemple : Bassman devient Bassou. 


Oups.


----------



## gKatarn (8 Avril 2009)

Ah oué... Il devrait intervenir dans les forums techniques


----------



## vleroy (8 Avril 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ah oué... Il devrait intervenir dans les forums techniques



pourrait même devenir modérateur ce gars là 

section mulot


----------



## Bassman (8 Avril 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> J'ai trouvé le bonheur ce matin, dans ma boite à mp.
> C'est avec grand plaisir que je le partage avec vous.



Je suis content de t'avoir donné un moment de bonheur.

C'était aussi un bonheur de te livrer un truc a moucharder


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Avril 2009)

Rhaaaaaa! Les deux petites salopes! 


  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (8 Avril 2009)

C'est pour ça que j'envoie jamais de hèmpé à cette crevure de La Tonche.

 :love:


----------



## Bassman (8 Avril 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ce sont les mêmes. L'auteur s'est  juste donné un petit nom dans le mp.
> 
> Je te donne un exemple : Bassman devient Bassou.



Ca n'est qu'un exemple bien entendu.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est pour ça que j'envoie jamais de hèmpé à cette crevure de La Tonche.
> 
> :love:


C'est pas grave, je peux aussi contrefaire.


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Avril 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Il est heureux de n'être ni vivant ni mort ?



Pas tout à fait.


----------



## NED (10 Avril 2009)

Le bonheur c'est dormirrrrrrrrr....
(sans ronflex à côté c'est encore mieux)


----------



## vleroy (10 Avril 2009)

NED a dit:


> Le bonheur c'est dormirrrrrrrrr....
> (sans ronflex à côté c'est encore mieux)



ah... c'est marrant, c'est aussi l'idée que je m'en faisais :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2009)

Le bonheur, c'est un groupe social sur MacG. :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Avril 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Le bonheur, c'est un groupe social sur MacG. :love:



Surtout depuis qu'il y en a des beaux :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Surtout depuis qu'il y en a des beaux :love:


Purée, j'avais pas vu ! :love:


----------



## tirhum (11 Avril 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Purée, j'avais pas vu ! :love:


Chauve, aveugle et/ou menteur !...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Avril 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Purée, j'avais pas vu ! :love:



Héééééééé oui... Comme le bonheur, mais en mieux :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Héééééééé oui... Comme le bonheur, mais en mieux :love:


Je suis aussi excité que si j'avais un vagin ! :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Avril 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je suis aussi excité que si j'avais un vagin ! :love:



C'est dire...


----------



## katelijn (11 Avril 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je suis aussi excité que si j'avais un vagin ! :love:



Ou un presse-purée


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2009)

Quelques pommes de terre neuves dedans, un bon film de Bad Pître à la téloche, et à mon avis, on l'a en à peine 15 minutes la purée finement pressée.
Non ?


----------



## giga64 (14 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Et pour vous, c'est quoi le bonheur ?



Ils rediffusent *Xena, la guerrière* sur NRJ 12...

:rateau:


----------



## vleroy (16 Avril 2009)

Le retour au bercail après quelques jours en bretagne nord


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2009)

Une bonne rafale de boules rouge! :love:


----------



## aCLR (17 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Une bonne rafale de boules rouge! :love:



Tous les 25 verts


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Une bonne rafale de boules rouge! :love:



Ah... Les petites joies simples de MacG... :love:


----------



## jugnin (17 Avril 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Tous les 25 verts



Y'a quand  même de quoi ventiler, ces temps ci.


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Avril 2009)

Un post de lolyangccool. 

Ca c'est du bonheur.
D'autant plus que c'est bien trop rare.


----------



## boddy (17 Avril 2009)

Un petit nouveau, rien que du bonheur aussi : wazk.

Deux posts, mais inoubliables


----------



## aCLR (17 Avril 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Un post de lolyangccool.
> 
> Ca c'est du bonheur.
> D'autant plus que c'est bien trop rare.



Et dans les forums techniques en plus 


@boddy: un petit lien ?


----------



## jugnin (17 Avril 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Et dans les forums techniques en plus&#8230;
> 
> 
> @boddy: un petit lien ?



Voilàààààà...


----------



## boddy (17 Avril 2009)

1 post + 1 post

Je lui ai conseillé d'acheter une machine à écrire


----------



## aCLR (17 Avril 2009)

Confondre à ce point un forum d'entraide et le bureau des plaintes&#8230;


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Avril 2009)

le bonheur, c'est entre autre une bonne bière bien fraîche, assis à une terrasse au soleil après le taf :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Avril 2009)

Une semaine sur les pistes. :love:


----------

